# Question about Control ov bleeding cpt 45382



## tholcomb (Sep 4, 2013)

Good morning fellow Coders,

I have a question if a patient comes in for a screening colonoscopy and no polyps are found but the physician performing the procedure causes bleeding should we bill cpt code 45382 for control of bleeding?

Thank you,
TH


----------



## bdobyns (Sep 4, 2013)

"11. Control of bleeding is an integral component of endoscopic procedures and is not separately reportable. If it is necessary to repeat an endoscopy to control bleeding at a separate patient encounter on the same date of service, the HCPCS/CPT code for endoscopy for control of bleeding is separately reportable with modifier 78 indicating that the procedure required return to the operating room (or endoscopy suite) for a related procedure during the postoperative period."

this is a quote from the NCCI Edits policy manual Chapter 6 which can be found:

http://cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/index.html


----------



## coachlang3 (Sep 4, 2013)

As mentioned above but more directly-no.  Any bleed caused by the actual procedure is fixed as part of the procedure.


----------



## tholcomb (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you Ladies


----------

